# Lilly making some good points.



## heavydeads83 (May 13, 2013)




----------



## Devil1 (May 13, 2013)

nice find.


----------



## SuperBane (May 13, 2013)

Good post. I'm not doing much for power lifting right now .... but this was insightful.
Real world shit.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 13, 2013)

I just like the simplicity of the cube method.  It's awesome.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 13, 2013)

I like this big mamaluke


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2013)

good points...


----------



## Jada (May 16, 2013)

Great video,  left me wanting to hear him talk more


----------



## Georgia (May 16, 2013)

That was real and true talk. Thanks for the find


----------



## ken Sass (May 16, 2013)

i just bought the cube method, i like what he says


----------



## mistah187 (May 16, 2013)

Nice find... but I wanted to see the end and couldnt find it


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 17, 2013)

ken said:


> i just bought the cube method, i like what he says



you'll love it dude.  switches things up a lot.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 21, 2013)

He makes good points the barbell seems like the overall thing to build strength it helps you keep the strength to yourself.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 21, 2013)

ken said:


> i just bought the cube method, i like what he says



I don't. He contradicts himself throughout it and really isn't that smart of a guy. Corey Hayes is the brains behind the operation.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 6, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't. He contradicts himself throughout it and really isn't that smart of a guy. Corey Hayes is the brains behind the operation.



I'd say that ken meant he liked that Lilly was calling out the sport of powerlifting.  too many fat asses that are relying on only gear for their ego's.  I train with a lot of geared lifters but there's something much more impressive to me about watching someone squat 800 pounds raw than someone squatting 600 3 inches high in a squat suit and briefs or even someone relying on their big gut for a shorter range of motion on their bench press.  at times he does contradict himself but i still had much better gains than I did on 5-3-1 and it's a lot less repetitive.  i'm currently winging it and doing whatever I want on bench, squat, and DL and loving it.  It's funner to me when you go into the gym and don't have to worry about doing a certain percentage of max effort.


----------

